# Battlefield 3 Update: IRNV Scope wird abgeschwächt - Infrarot-Nachtsicht zu stark



## TheKhoaNguyen (18. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Update: IRNV Scope wird abgeschwächt - Infrarot-Nachtsicht zu stark* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Update: IRNV Scope wird abgeschwächt - Infrarot-Nachtsicht zu stark


----------



## devflash (18. November 2011)

Endlich, das Scope war ja schon fast ein integrierter Cheat.


----------



## Somma86 (18. November 2011)

Ich denk die Intensivität wird abgeschwächt und die Entfernung auf die etwas wahrgenommen wird geht auch runter.
Ansonsten gute Entscheidung DICE


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

Das IRNV hab ich persönlich jetzt nicht so als störend empfunden (ich benutz es selber nicht). Wurde damit jetzt auch nicht so oft gekillt, dass es aufgefallen wäre. 

Viel schlimmer finde ich Mörser. Ja ich weiß, sie sind NICHT overpowered, dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man wenigstens die Munition beschränken sollte. Dieses perma-mortar-gespamme auf einigen Karten (gerade Seine Crossing, Damavand und Grand Bazar) geht einem höllisch auf die Eier. Idioten, die den kompletten Spielverlauf nicht einmal den Arsch bewegen und mit Stats von 25/0 aus dem Spiel gehen. Gegenmörsern geht nicht, weil sobald man den Mörser aufbaut, man ja selber sichtbar wird und natürlich sofort weggebombt wird. 

Der Engi hat ja schließlich auch nicht endlos RPG/Smaw einstecken, oder? Und ich glaub ich brauch niemandem erzählen, was passieren würde, HÄTTE er endlos davon einstecken. Dann würde das RPG-vs-Infanterie-Genoobe noch schlimmer werden. 

Also meinetwegen das IRNV so lassen, Taclight leicht abschwächen, Mörser begrenzen, RPG-Schaden gegen Infanterie verringern und dann passt die Brille.


----------



## Raven145 (18. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich... ich habe es bisher nur selten genutzt, da es wegen dem fehlenden Zoom (1x) und der dauer der Umschaltung, viel zu lästig ist.
Ok, auf Schnellstraße kann es von großen Vorteil sein...


----------



## wind1945 (18. November 2011)

Super Entscheidung

Das IRNV ist aktuell der Standardaufsatz für die Waffe, genau so wie der Schalldämpfer. Da hat man keine Chance, außer man spielt selbst so. Ich würde noch den Schalldämpfer abschwächen.

Gruß


----------



## Mandavar (18. November 2011)

Raven145 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... ich habe es bisher nur selten genutzt, da es wegen dem fehlenden Zoom (1x) und der dauer der Umschaltung, viel zu lästig ist.
> Ok, auf Schnellstraße kann es von großen Vorteil sein...


 
Die Umschaltung ist als Camper völlig unwichtig und der fehlende Zoom macht es nur noch besser. Zoom benötigt man, um die Gegner besser zu erkennen. Beim IRNV erkennt man die gegner aber eh wunderbar. Daher macht der 1x Zoom das Scope nur noch besser, da man einen größeren Ausschnitt hat und so schneller auf die Gegner reagieren kann.

DAs IRNV gehört definitiv abgeschwächt. Ich fänd einee Thermal Camo für Infantry als Freischaltung gut. Wenn man die an hat, kann man auf dem IRNV nicht mehr gesehen werden. Dann ist es ein Risiko, das IRNV zu nutzen.


----------



## Pimpmuckl (18. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich Mörser. Ja ich weiß, sie sind NICHT overpowered, dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man wenigstens die Munition beschränken sollte. Dieses perma-mortar-gespamme auf einigen Karten (gerade Seine Crossing, Damavand und Grand Bazar) geht einem höllisch auf die Eier. Idioten, die den kompletten Spielverlauf nicht einmal den Arsch bewegen und mit Stats von 25/0 aus dem Spiel gehen. Gegenmörsern geht nicht, weil sobald man den Mörser aufbaut, man ja selber sichtbar wird und natürlich sofort weggebombt wird.


 
Nja, wenn ich nen Mörser sehe pack ich meinen aus, schiess einmal und renne was das Zeug hält, hat bisher fast immer geklappt...


----------



## Mandavar (18. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Das IRNV hab ich persönlich jetzt nicht so als störend empfunden (ich benutz es selber nicht). Wurde damit jetzt auch nicht so oft gekillt, dass es aufgefallen wäre.
> 
> Viel schlimmer finde ich Mörser. Ja ich weiß, sie sind NICHT overpowered, dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass man wenigstens die Munition beschränken sollte. Dieses perma-mortar-gespamme auf einigen Karten (gerade Seine Crossing, Damavand und Grand Bazar) geht einem höllisch auf die Eier. Idioten, die den kompletten Spielverlauf nicht einmal den Arsch bewegen und mit Stats von 25/0 aus dem Spiel gehen. Gegenmörsern geht nicht, weil sobald man den Mörser aufbaut, man ja selber sichtbar wird und natürlich sofort weggebombt wird.
> 
> ...



Bei den Mörsern geb ich dir völlig recht. Beim IRNV kann ich nur sagen, benutz es mal und achte mal drauf, wie oft du auf den entsprechenden Infanterie-Maps davon gekillt wirst. Fast jeder benutzt es inzwischen, weil es allen anderen Scopes um Meilen überlegen ist.


----------



## X3niC (18. November 2011)

Einfach einstellen, dass es draußen übergrellt, dann kann man es nur noch auf Teheran, und Metro und in Gebäuden nutzen- Fertig


----------



## trying2sleep (18. November 2011)

Gut so. Ich hab es mir auch auf die meisten Waffen gepackt wo ich kann weil man als nicht 1337lololsupergaymer sonst kaum chancen hat. V.A. wenn eh alle anderen auch damit herumrennen. Dafür muss man dieses grafisch so hochwertige Spiel auf einmal in 2 Farben spielen O.o

Btw: was ist "gut" daran, wenn jemand zwischen 3 Positionen wechselt und CAMPT? Ich find sowas total ätzend.erforderlicher Skill=0. Selbst Sniper bekommen von mir mehr Respekt, die brauchen wenigstens Aiming (Trotzdem =P ).

@wind: Ja und nein. An und für sich finde ich den Silencer in Ordnung. Lächerlich ist mMn nur dass die großen leichten Maschinengewehre überhaupt damit ausgestattet werden können. Das ist Quark. Das Ding würde in der Realität vermutlich schmelzen und die Waffe unbrauchbar machen oder so. Bin kein Experte, aber der Schalldämpfer kann nicht jede beliebige Lautstärke einfach unhörbar machen.

@PCGames: Da gibs einiges. V.A. aber die Killcam und die Anpassung der Ausrüstung. Z.B. zwischen den Runden.


----------



## Revoluzz3r (18. November 2011)

Lächerlich, weil die ganzen Kiddis rumweinen und Dice auch noch drauf hört wird es "abgeschwächt" bin mal gespannt in welcher Form. Am besten ich fange auch an zu weinen wenn mich nen Sniper gekillt der in Polen irgendwo im Busch sitzt und sich einen drauf keult, die  Scopes sind 2x-12xVergrößerungen  sind ja voll unfair! Das IRNV hat genauso seine Schwächen wie die Thermaloptik im Panzer oder sonst wo - sobald nur irgend ne andere Feuerquelle da ist sieht man rein gar nichts. Am besten man nimmt alle Gadgets raus und Schrumpft die Waffenauswahl auf 1 Waffe zusammen damit auch alles für die kleinen Heulsusen "fair" ist - bis sie merken das sie auch da am verkacken sind.


----------



## Alexey1978 (18. November 2011)

Oh man ich sehe es schon kommen in 6 Monaten ist ALLES was einen virtuell umbringt in BF3 so abgeschwächt, dass auch noch der letzte Noob nichts mehr zu meckern hat.  

Das IRNV ist zu stark?
Gut die Reichweit könnte man geringfügig kürzen aber alles andere ist zuviel. Das Ding schränkt einem schon arg das Sichtfeld ein wie ein Scharfschützen-Zielfernrohr mit x6 oder mehr. Links und rechts sieht man nix wenn man das IRNV benutzt. Zoom hat man auch nicht trotz des eingeschränkten Sichtfelds...also ehrlich Leute ist das etwa "Overpowered"? Nur anvisiert im Schneckentempo hat man den IRNV-Vorteil. Hinzu kommt die letzte Tarnung die man freischaltet mit der ist man für IRNV wesentlich schlechter zu sehen. Die meisten Gegner sieht man auch so, wenn sie sich über die Karte bewegen und ballern. Nur die Camper die still irgendwo rumliegen oder im Gebüsch abhängen die sind am schlechtesten zu sehen ohne IRNV. 

Dazu sag ich nur:  So what? Camper-Heaven goes to hell?! Fine for me!  

Wird dann demnächst noch die Thermalsicht für alle Fahrzeuge "abgeschwächt"? Damit lassen sich nämlich auch vortrefflich Gegner sehen von der MAV mal ganz abgesehen, damit klärt man ja fast das ganze Schlachtfeld auf. 

Ich setzte das IRNV fast NUR auf der Theran Highway Karte ein, obwohl man es selbst dort eigentlich kaum braucht. Da finde ich die großen Hallen auf der "Operation Firestorm"-Karte teilweise wesentlich dunkler als die eigentliche Nachtkarte. Hinzu kommt, das selbst der "normale" Rauch das IRNV ebenfalls "blockiert" obwohl Wärmestrahlung normalen Rauch eigentlich durchdringt soweit ich das weiß. Es ist meiner Meinung nach alles andere als OP. *seufzt*

Bin mal gespannt was als nächste "abgeschwächt" wird. Die Mörser werden übrigens bald (mit dem nächsten Patch) per MAV "störbar" oder im schlimmsten Fall sogar zerstörbar (samt Benutzer) sein. Letzteres fände ich allerdings wieder etwas übertrieben, da so der Mörser sozusagen unspielbar würde. 

Naja und Munnition begrenzen beim Mörser des *Versorgers*?  Der war gut. Munni Kiste neben den Mörser und weiter geht's. Daher hat das Ding doch unbegrenzte Munnition, weil die Leute es so oder so mit genug Munni versorgen würden. Der Mörser wird übrigens als "Fahrzeug" behandelt und Lasergelenkte Raketen können ihn "aufschalten". Gut das bringt auf Karten ohne Helis / Jets nicht so viel aber immerhin gibt einem das noch mehr Möglichkeiten den Mörser auszuschalten. Javelin gegen Mörser sollte theoretisch auch gehen, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Kerusame (18. November 2011)

gut so, meiner meinung nach gehören IR-sight und thermal-optic (für fahrzeuge) ganz raus aus dem game... das zeug passt super zu den CoD-kiddys die ohne WH und 12k roten und blauen zeichen am bildschirm nicht die nächste tür finden aber bei battlefield hat das zeug nix verloren...
einfach nur ungeil wenn man jeden sieht, auf jede distanz, selbst wenn man nur seinen rechten kleinen zeh am bildschirm hat.


----------



## Alexey1978 (18. November 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Einfach einstellen, dass es draußen übergrellt, dann kann man es nur noch auf Teheran, und Metro und in Gebäuden nutzen- Fertig


 
IRNV basiert auf Infrarot also keine Restlichtverstärkung. Von daher wäre "Grelligkeit" nicht die Lösung. Allerdings ist die Wüste wesentlich wärmer als Körpertemperatur. Man könnte es also so machen, dass Gegner nicht mehr so stark vom Hintergrund abgehoben werden auf den Wüstenkarten. Auf Grand Bazaar im Regen sollte es aber wieder halbwegs vernünftig anzeigen. Überall dort wo der Soldat deutlich wärmer ist als die Umgebung, sollte er auf dem IRNV auch entsprechend stark hervorgehoben erscheinen vom "grün" des Hintergrundes. Wie gesagt über Reichweite lässt sich streiten obwohl die Wärmestrahlung weiter reicht als man denkt, sonst würden die nicht mit Tornadoflugzeugen und Wärmebildkameras nach vermissten Kindern suchen etc. 
Jaja ich weiß BF3 und Realismus sollten wir nun nicht von anfangen.


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Naja und Munnition begrenzen beim Mörser des *Versorgers*?  Der war gut. Munni Kiste neben den Mörser und weiter geht's. Daher hat das Ding doch unbegrenzte Munnition, weil die Leute es so oder so mit genug Munni versorgen würden.


 
Das mit den Aufschaltungen wusst ich nicht, aber das Problem mit der Munition des Mörsers beim Supporter ist mir schon bewusst. 
Man könnte dem entgegenwirken, indem man die Zeit, die es braucht, um Mörsergranaten aufzuladen, dann recht hoch ansetzt. So dass es vielleicht doppelt so lang dauert, eine Granate "aufzuladen", wie es dauert, eine abzufeuern. Sodass man quasi immer gen Null steuert, wenn man permanent spamt.


----------



## Stonemender (18. November 2011)

Ich finde gut, dass es rausfliegt.

Battlefield versteht sich selbst ja als 'halbwegs' realistische Gefechtssimulation und solche Optiken gibts nunmal nicht, bzw. sie funktionieren nicht so.


----------



## Lordex (18. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> Lächerlich, weil die ganzen Kiddis rumweinen und Dice auch noch drauf hört wird es "abgeschwächt" bin mal gespannt in welcher Form. Am besten ich fange auch an zu weinen wenn mich nen Sniper gekillt der in Polen irgendwo im Busch sitzt und sich einen drauf keult, die  Scopes sind 2x-12xVergrößerungen  sind ja voll unfair! Das IRNV hat genauso seine Schwächen wie die Thermaloptik im Panzer oder sonst wo - sobald nur irgend ne andere Feuerquelle da ist sieht man rein gar nichts. Am besten man nimmt alle Gadgets raus und Schrumpft die Waffenauswahl auf 1 Waffe zusammen damit auch alles für die kleinen Heulsusen "fair" ist - bis sie merken das sie auch da am verkacken sind.


 

So siehts aus, es ist so dermaßen lächerlich wie die ganz Zeit über alles gejammert wird! Die Tac Light...... mimimimimimi ich werde geblendet buäääääää voll gemein, weil ich dann garnicht mehr zurückschießen kann! Buääääää das IRNV is viel zu stark, weil ich dadurch viel zu schnell beim campen im Busch gesehn werde...... Man is das lächerlich! Bin dafür wir tauschen alle Waffen/Gadgets gegen Ponys und Sattel...obwohl ne warte,. dann wird da auch wieder rumgeheult, das ja das oder jenes Pferd ja viel schneller und besser is! Ich könnt mich so beömmeln über die ganze Heulsusen! Man wir sind hier nicht auf dem Ponyhof herrgott! Und so dermaßen OP wie die immer rumheulen is es nicht! Denn wenn man sich in ner kleinen Schlacht befindet, wird man genauso irritiert bei der ganzen Leuchtspurmuntion die dann rumsaust wie bei der Thermalsicht! Desweiteren hat das Ding nicht ma Zoom und soweit is die Reichweite auch nicht! Und selbst wenn ich auf entfernung den gegner sehe bringst kaum was auf ihn zu schießen! Aber warte, man kann den Gegner ja schneller und einfacher sehen? Hmm dann denke ich ma nehmen wa den Snipern auch gleich ma die Sniper Visiere weg, is da ja genau das gleiche nicht wahr? Die sehen ein ja auch viel früher wenn Sie irgendwo campen! Is ja peinlich dieses gejammer! Es ist normal das irgendeine Waffe oder Irgendein Gadget irgendwann auch ma das beste is! Man man man


----------



## Alexey1978 (18. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Das mit den Aufschaltungen wusst ich nicht, aber das Problem mit der Munition des Mörsers beim Supporter ist mir schon bewusst.
> Man könnte dem entgegenwirken, indem man die Zeit, die es braucht, um Mörsergranaten aufzuladen, dann recht hoch ansetzt. So dass es vielleicht doppelt so lang dauert, eine Granate "aufzuladen", wie es dauert, eine abzufeuern. Sodass man quasi immer gen Null steuert, wenn man permanent spamt.


 
Man muss schon das Glück haben einen Volltreffer zu landen um überhaupt nen Kill zu bekommen mit dem Mörser. Sprich jeder der merkt "Wums 50% Leben weg. Hmm ich sollte mich in Deckung bewegen." der wird nicht gekillt vom Mörser. Wenn man Gruppenweise kills machen würde mit dem Mörser, dann wäre eine Munnitionsbeschränkung absolut notwendig. Er ist aber so schwach, das nur ein Volltreffer einen einzelnen Inantristen tötet. Mach mal auf der Minimap einen Volltreffer.  Sprich nur mit mehreren Hits hast Du überhaupt kills. Der Mörser ist damit also eher für Unterdrückungsfeuer gut und um Feinde am Vorrücken zu hindern. Solange der Mörser also nicht stärker wird vom Schaden her sollte er keine Munnibeschränkung bekommen finde ich.


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Ich finde gut, dass es rausfliegt.
> 
> Battlefield versteht sich selbst ja als 'halbwegs' realistische Gefechtssimulation und solche Optiken gibts nunmal nicht, bzw. sie funktionieren nicht so.


 
Wie funktionieren sie denn dann?
Dass FLIR ja eher S/W ist, ist klar. Aber das Prinzip ist das selbe. 

Soldier Solutions - HISS


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> Lächerlich, weil die ganzen Kiddis rumweinen und Dice auch noch drauf hört wird es "abgeschwächt" bin mal gespannt in welcher Form. Am besten ich fange auch an zu weinen wenn mich nen Sniper gekillt der in Polen irgendwo im Busch sitzt und sich einen drauf keult, die  Scopes sind 2x-12xVergrößerungen  sind ja voll unfair! Das IRNV hat genauso seine Schwächen wie die Thermaloptik im Panzer oder sonst wo - sobald nur irgend ne andere Feuerquelle da ist sieht man rein gar nichts. Am besten man nimmt alle Gadgets raus und Schrumpft die Waffenauswahl auf 1 Waffe zusammen damit auch alles für die kleinen Heulsusen "fair" ist - bis sie merken das sie auch da am verkacken sind.



Das ordne ich mal getrost unter "getroffene Hunde bellen" ein. Je einfacher man an Kills kommt, desto besser, und das nennt ihr dann Skill, gell?


----------



## BKA4Free (18. November 2011)

abnormal!! was da bei DICE abgeht??solche spasten!!DEs ding is eh useless weil es die längste anlegezeit von allen scopes hat??also nur für sniper oder solche camperspacken-und??search and destroy die liegen doch nur rum sonst sind die doch nutzlos-und ohne uav is so was zum spoten geeignet und das team kassiert kills-es gibt so viel anderen BUG müll in dem COD clone--da ist das doch völlig unrelevant!!!
DIe TV missle(letztes unlock für den Helo) ist der BUG des jahrzehnt vor allem wenn man bededenkt das dieser bug schon bei BF2 vor zig jahren sein unwesen trieb und nie ausgemertzt wurde-die dinger Bouncing back like Pingpong balls-und nicht nur manchmal -von 100 missles 5 hitz-also das nen ich mal buggy-falls es kein BUG is sondern balancing-dann ist dice METABEHINDERT und ich kann mich nicht mehr indentifiziern mit dem ihrem werk-es gibt noch unzählige bugs mehr-da könnt ich ein buch drüber schreiben-geht einfach mal in die foren vom Battlelog-da wird nur gekotzt-die leute fühlen sich betrogen weil sie dieses spiel nicht nur 3 monate zocken wollen sondern ein 2 jahre und das ist so unmöglich-bei diesen mini konsolen maps-alles andere is gelogen-basta!!


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht mehr indentifiziern mit dem ihrem werk


 
Bei deiner Art und Weise, dich zu... ääh, "artikulieren", sind sie (Dice) darüber sicherlich nicht traurig. 

Ich frag mich nur, warum du es überhaupt noch spielst. Bei deiner Wortwahl (ist ja eh alles (!) verbugt, "metabehindert" [wtf?] etcpp.) sollte man meinen, dass du woanders vielleicht besser aufgehoben wärst. 
Darfst du es eigentlich schon spielen?


----------



## Lordex (18. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> Bei deiner Art und Weise, dich zu... ääh, "artikulieren", sind sie (Dice) darüber sicherlich nicht traurig.
> 
> Ich frag mich nur, warum du es überhaupt noch spielst. Bei deiner Wortwahl (ist ja eh alles (!) verbugt, "metabehindert" [wtf?] etcpp.) sollte man meinen, dass du woanders vielleicht besser aufgehoben wärst.
> Darfst du es eigentlich schon spielen?


 
Haha ich versteh den BKA ned, der heult und flamed ohne Ende übre BF 3 ABER is immernoch am zocken? DAS macht Sinn


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Haha ich versteh den BKA ned, der heult und flamed ohne Ende übre BF 3 ABER is immernoch am zocken? DAS macht Sinn


 
Ist wahrscheinlich jemand mit ´ner K/D von 0,4. Jeder Kill seinerseits ist da die pure Imbaness, der Tod seinerseits irgendwie Bug-verursacht oder alle sind Cheater etcpp.


----------



## Revoluzz3r (18. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Das ordne ich mal getrost unter "getroffene Hunde bellen" ein. Je einfacher man an Kills kommt, desto besser, und das nennt ihr dann Skill, gell?


 
Muss ich dich Enttäuschen klar habe auch ich auf einer Waffe den Aufsatz aber ich hätte auch kein Problem mit anderen Scopes zu spielen jedes hat seine Vor und Nachteile in bestimmten Situationen. 

Mir geht es nur auf den Sack das Sachen geändert werden, *die es nicht wirklich nötig haben*, nur weil so Casual Leute(Ich bin auch nur Casual Zocker) rum weinen weil sie von ( X ) so oft getötet werden. "Der hatte das IRNV  das muss gut sein der konnte mich nur deswegen töten!!!11!! ".

Ich mein wofür sind die Scopes da?* Um sich ein Vorteil zu verschaffen*, sei es Opische Vergrößerung, Zieloptik(Fadenkreuz) usw. da nimmt sich IRNV nicht viel im Vergleich zu anderen es hat auch seine Schwächen und Stärken.

"Je einfacher man an Kills kommt, desto besser, und das nennt ihr dann Skill, gell?"
Wer hat hier von Skill gesprochen und das es mir lieber ist Kills einfacher zu bekommen? 
Du hast schlicht keine Ahnung bzw. kannst du das eigentlich nicht wirklich beurteilen was MIR lieber ist und ICH Skill nenne.


----------



## maikblack2011 (18. November 2011)

find ich gut das es abgeschwächt wird.Hab es selber benutzt und fand es sehr stark.Einziger nachteil war das man auf entfernung luft anhalten musste.trozdem hat man gegner immer gesehen egal welche map und egal ob nur ein zeh raus geguckt hat.
aber besser wie abschwächen wäre ein perk dagegen.


----------



## maloukian (18. November 2011)

Also ich persönlich spiele gern mit dem IRNV-Scope, vor allem in dunklen Maps (wie Tehran Highway) oder um Sniper zu spotten. Ich hab mir schon ein paar mal gedacht, dass es ein bisschen IMBA ist, gerade weil sämtliche Tarnungen oder gute Spots praktisch ad absurdum geführt werden. Allerdings muss ich Anschuldigungen wie Frag-Geilheit zurückweisen - hier würde ich eher (wie in so vielen Spielen) die campenden Sniper oder Spieler anprangern, die in Quake-Manier eine Rakete nach der anderen in Gänge abfeuern. Ich finde das IRNV-Scope ein adäquates Mittel gegen Camper, und würde es gern weiterhin einsetzen, solange nichts am Balancing bezüglich Snipern und RPG-Lamern geändert wird. 

Dass es noch einige Anpassungen geben wird, war ja eigentlich klar. Ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass das erste halbe Jahr bei einem Battlefield-Titel getrost als erweiterte Open-Beta bezeichnet werden kann 
Hoffentlich konzentriert sich EA mehr auf Bugfixing als auf Balancing-Schreie aus der Community...


----------



## DJ-Hazard (18. November 2011)

Hallo ? BF3 Mainstream Arcade game ! man kann genau so gut alle Waffen ohne irgendwelche Aufsätze spielen also RAW... (naja gut die M9 Beretta mit x6 Scope hätte ich dann doch gerne) man merkt absolut keine Veränderung abgesehen jetzt vom IRNV da ist alles bunt.. Ich sterbe auch oft in BF3 aber das liegt meist daran das ich dumm im weg steh xD


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

maloukian

Ganz sachlich gefragt, was stört dich beim Recon? 
Also ich hab mittlerweile das M98B freigeschalten (hab vorher Support auf 100% gezogen) und muss sagen, dass es zwar sehr stark ist, aber nicht op, auch nicht inbalanced oder so (weil dafür ist es langsam und die Mun im Magazin ist geringer). 

Mit den Raketen-Sprayern geb ich dir hingegen recht. Deswegen sag ich: Raketenschaden gegen Infanterie (stark) schwächen. Das ist mittlerweile fast schlimmer als bei BC2 mit der CarlGustav.


----------



## wind1945 (18. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> Muss ich dich Enttäuschen klar habe auch ich auf einer Waffe den Aufsatz aber ich hätte auch kein Problem mit anderen Scopes zu spielen jedes hat seine Vor und Nachteile in bestimmten Situationen.
> 
> Mir geht es nur auf den Sack das Sachen geändert werden, *die es nicht wirklich nötig haben*, nur weil so Casual Leute(Ich bin auch nur Casual Zocker) rum weinen weil sie von ( X ) so oft getötet werden. "Der hatte das IRNV  das muss gut sein der konnte mich nur deswegen töten!!!11!! ".
> 
> ...


 
Hi 

sagmal spielst du BF3 überhaupt ? Ich habe deine Posts nur überflogen, darum bitte ich dich mich zu korrigieren, falls ich was missverstanden habe.

Also du behauptest mit dem IRNV hat man keinen Vorteil, ja ?

Das sehe ich ganz anders. Wenn man das IRNV hat, dann hat man einen sehr großen Vorteil. Man sieht die Gegner viel schneller. Vorallem bringt die Vegetation überhaupt nix mehr. Vorab ich campe nicht, ich versuche immer Rush/Conquest zu spielen. Aber wenn ich dann quer über die Map erschoßen werde, dann hört der Spaß auf. Das hat nichts mehr mit Skill zu tun. Sobald ich in einer Mann-gegen-Mann-Situation bin, verlieren die IRNV-User meistens. Ich habe mal das Gegenexperiment gemacht und auch das IRNV benutzt. Früher hat man so was als Hack bezeichnet, wo das eigen Team blau und das andere Team rot dargestellt wurde. 

Also ich kann deine Meinung nicht teilen.

Ich finde es weiterhin gut, dass DICE das IRNV verändert/abschwächt.

Gruß


----------



## Mandavar (18. November 2011)

Was man hier für Beiträge liest, ist unglaublich.

"BOAH alta ey spastika alle DICE un so dooooooof alles kacka! Noob dreck alles unreal un so un ich check die reality nich mea!"


Kann man wegen sowas nicht gebannt werden? Ich meine, das verstößt doch gegen Regeln, oder?


----------



## Revoluzz3r (18. November 2011)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> sagmal spielst du BF3 überhaupt ? Ich habe deine Posts nur überflogen, darum bitte ich dich mich zu korrigieren, falls ich was missverstanden habe.
> 
> Also du behauptest mit dem IRNV hat man keinen Vorteil, ja ?




Hey,

dann hättest du ihn besser nicht nur überfliegen sollen 
Ich habe zu keinen Zeitpunkt behauptet das IRNV keine Vorteile hat - ich habe geschrieben das jedes Scope seine Vor und Nachteile hat und sich das IRNV im Vergleich zu anderen nicht viel nimmt.
IRNV bietet Infrarotsicht mit nem Dot. Kein Zoom noch dazu auf Entfernungen  Schwach, mag von Waffe zu Waffe anders sein aber wenn ich mit nem G36C und "IRNV" versuche jemand "quer über die ganze Map" zu erschießen hab ich entweder keinen Erfolg oder sehe ihn nicht/schlecht. Dazu kommt das es leicht durch Heat oder Feuerquellen gestört wird.

Ich Spiele Battlefield 3 in den letzten Tagen aufgrund der Arbeit nicht soviel aber ich habe in den ersten 2 Wochen Urlaub genug gespielt um eine Umfassende Meinung zum Spiel zu haben  => Battlelog Profil

So far...


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> Ich mein wofür sind die Scopes da?* Um sich ein Vorteil zu verschaffen*,


 
Ich mein wofür sind die Aimbots da? *Um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen*
Ich mein wofür sind die Wallhacks da? *Um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen*
Ich mein wofür sind die Glow/Texture-Hacks (da ungefähr dürfte wohl dieses Ding reinfallen) da? *Um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen*


Manche Vorteile sind einfach unfair. Zumal es hier um ein Spiel geht, das möglichst Spaß machen soll, und nicht eine Seite zu bevorteilen, nur weil im (plotgebenden) Krieg um Biegen und Brechen der Vorteil gegenüber dem Gegner gesucht wird. Irgendwann vielleicht wirst auch du das begreifen, anstatt stumpf "DICE hat das gemacht, die machen keine Fehler, das passt scho" rumzuschreien...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (18. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> dann hättest du ihn besser nicht nur überfliegen sollen
> Ich habe zu keinen Zeitpunkt behauptet das IRNV keine Vorteile hat - ich habe geschrieben das jedes Scope seine Vor und Nachteile hat und sich das IRNV im Vergleich zu anderen nicht viel nimmt.
> ...



Ich kann dem ganzen nur zustimmen. Das IRNV hat in meinen Augen nur genau das gemacht, wozu es da ist, es bildet einen starken Kontrast zwischen Wärme und Umgebung zudem ist nicht direkt ersichtlich wer Freund oder Feind ist, da alle Personen orange sind, die Namen werden unabhängig vom IRNV für Feinde rot gezeigt. Desweiteren funktioniert das IRNV nur auf eine begrenze Entfernung was es dadurch auch schon abschwächt. Da finde ich die Änderung am Tactical Flashlight mehr als sinnig.

Ich find es schade, dass hier seitens DICE Änderungen vorgenommen werden die unnötig sind. Zur Zeit kommt es mir eh so vor, als würde DICE sich mehr ums balancing kümmern, als darum das das Game beim Kunden überhaupt mal vernünftig läuft!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (18. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich mein wofür sind die Aimbots da? *Um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen*
> Ich mein wofür sind die Wallhacks da? *Um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen*
> Ich mein wofür sind die Glow/Texture-Hacks (da ungefähr dürfte wohl dieses Ding reinfallen) da? *Um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen*
> 
> ...



Totaler Käse den du hier mit deinem Vergleich machst! Es geht hier um ein Visier, dass sich JEDER freispielen kann und nicht um Hacks die Einen allein gegenüber allen bevorteilen! Laut deiner Logik müsste somit auch das makieren von Gegnern für dein Team abgeschaft werden und das freispielen von "besseren" Waffen. 
Denk erstmal nach bevor du hier solche Vergleiche anstellst.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Totaler Käse den du hier mit deinem Vergleich hier machst! Es geht hier um ein Visier, dass sich JEDER freispielen kann und nicht um Hacks die einen bevorteilen! Laut deiner Logik, müsste somit auch das makieren von Gegnern für dein Team abgeschaft werden und das freispielen von "besseren" Waffen.
> Denk erstmal nach bevor du hier solche Vergleiche anstellst.


 

Keine Ahnung, im HC Mode bekommt man nämlich keine Markierung fürs Spotten. Folgt man deiner Argumentation, wären Hacks ok, sofern sie für alle verfügbar sind. Der Spass bleibt dabei zwar auf der Strecke (und allein darum geht es auch hier), aber das ist doch egal...

Da halte ich meine - zugegeben sehr polemische - Behauptung noch für weit durchdachter.


----------



## Revoluzz3r (18. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Manche Vorteile sind einfach unfair. Zumal es hier um ein Spiel geht, das möglichst Spaß machen soll, und nicht eine Seite zu bevorteilen, nur weil im (plotgebenden) Krieg um Biegen und Brechen der Vorteil gegenüber dem Gegner gesucht wird. Irgendwann vielleicht wirst auch du das begreifen, anstatt stumpf "DICE hat das gemacht, die machen keine Fehler, das passt scho" rumzuschreien...




Mit Hacks und der Gleichen gehst du in eine Richtung die für das Thema völlig irrelevant ist.

Zumal ich nie behauptet habe DICE würde keine Fehler machen, anscheinend schreibe ich irgendwie Chinesisch Hochdeutsch das alles falsch interpretiert wird. Allein schon das ich mich "gegen" das ändern entschieden habe und somit "gegen" DICE sagt eigentlich schon alles zum Thema ich würde behaupten "DICE macht keine Fehler das passt schon"  

"Manche Vorteile sind einfach unfair" 
Gut ja das Leben ist auch jeden Tag unfair. 
Fakt ist dass das IRNV Scope neben Vorteilen auch Nachteile hat, wie* jedes *der vorhanden Scopes bzw Aufsätze. Wenn man den Ansatz unfair weiter folgt müsste man alle Scopes gleich machen. Bzw. gleich alle Verbieten, da ja z.b nen Sniper ohne Zielfernrohr sicher nicht irgendwo in der Pampa liegen würde und über 500-600 Meter  noch die Unterwäsche erkennt (drastisch ) und sich mit dem Scope nen deiner Meinung nach "unfairen" Vorteil verschafft.

So far...


----------



## PostalDude83 (18. November 2011)

Es sollte schlicht ein Nachtsichtgerät sein, ohne 'Wärmebildsensor'. 
Wobei das mit Wärmebildsensor auch nicht hinkommt, denn alle vom Spieler gelegten Objekte, wie Minen/Munikiste, sowie Fahrzeuge (auch inaktiv) hervorgehoben werden.. kA aber man sollte einfach nur im Dunkeln besser sehen können und nicht eine Predatorsicht haben.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (18. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, im HC Mode bekommt man nämlich keine Markierung fürs Spotten. Folgt man deiner Argumentation, wären Hacks ok, sofern sie für alle verfügbar sind. Der Spass bleibt dabei zwar auf der Strecke (und allein darum geht es auch hier), aber das ist doch egal...
> 
> Da halte ich meine - zugegeben sehr polemische - Behauptung noch für weit durchdachter.


 
Wo habe ich denn geschrieben das Hacks "ok" sind? Ich weiss nicht wo du meineArgumentation da hinfolgst?! 

Es geht hier einzig und allein um ein Visier das Vor- und Nachteile hat und vom Entwickler programmiert wurde. 

Es ist nunmal so, dass es Visiere wie diese beim Militär gibt und somit hab ich da kein Problem mit wenn es im Spiel eingebaut und vermeintlich nah am Original gehalten funktioniert. 

Nochmal damit auch du es verstehst:
Hacks/Cheats/illegate Tools = Unfairer Vorteil für den Nutzer.
Funktion/Feature/Waffe/Erweiterung oder Visir = Vom Entwickler gewollt, für alle legal erreichbar, realitäts nah, geht für mich i.o!

Denke das ist jetzt klar. Von daher versteh ich grad nicht wo dir der Schuh drückt.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> Gut ja das Leben ist auch jeden Tag unfair.



Und du leitest daraus ne Verpflichtung ab, dass es in eine Spiel genauso ablaufen muss? Oder was sonst willst du mit diesem Gewäsch bezwecken?



> Fakt ist dass das IRNV Scope neben Vorteilen auch Nachteile hat, wie* jedes *der vorhanden Scopes bzw Aufsätze. Wenn man den Ansatz unfair weiter folgt müsste man alle Scopes gleich machen. Bzw. gleich alle Verbieten, da ja z.b nen Sniper ohne Zielfernrohr sicher nicht irgendwo in der Pampa liegen würde und über 500-600 Meter  noch die Unterwäsche erkennt (drastisch ) und sich mit dem Scope nen deiner Meinung nach "unfairen" Vorteil verschafft.


 
Dafür, dass du ein paar Postings vorher auf die Casuals eingeschlagen hast, du dich selbst demnach für nen "Pro" hälst, gibst du hier reichlich dämliches Zeug von dir. Selbst einem Casual dürften die Nachteile eines Sniper-Gewehres und eines 12x Scopes sehr geläufig sein. Das IRNV malt alle Gegner mit Leuchtfarben an, und leidet etwas unter begrenzter Reichweite und eingeschränkten Sichtfeld. Wow, mich hauts aus den Socken, bei den Nachteilen.

Sindwer mal froh, dass Dice nicht auf die getroffenen Hunde hört, und nach der Faustregel "Nerfe es, wenn die Nutzung durch den Pöbel überhand nimmt" verfährt. Macht euch nix draus, der nächste Exploit kommt bestimmt!

Edit:



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Funktion/Feature/Waffe/Erweiterung oder Visir = Vom Entwickler gewollt, für alle legal erreichbar, realitäts nah, geht für mich i.o!


 
mit der Argumentation kommst du nicht weit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYh8KAel798
Alles mit legalen Mitteln im und des Spiels erreicht. Fair?


----------



## Zybba (18. November 2011)

Revoluzz3r schrieb:


> "Je einfacher man an Kills kommt, desto besser, und das nennt ihr dann Skill, gell?"
> Wer hat hier von Skill gesprochen und das es mir lieber ist Kills einfacher zu bekommen?
> Du hast schlicht keine Ahnung bzw. kannst du das eigentlich nicht wirklich beurteilen was MIR lieber ist und ICH Skill nenne.



Hauptsache du sagst in deinem ersten Post, dass alle die sich für eine Änderung aussprechen "Kiddies sind und rumheulen".
Die kannst du sicher alle beurteilen. 



PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Es sollte schlicht ein Nachtsichtgerät sein, ohne 'Wärmebildsensor'.
> Wobei das mit Wärmebildsensor auch nicht hinkommt, denn alle vom Spieler gelegten Objekte, wie Minen/Munikiste, sowie Fahrzeuge (auch inaktiv) hervorgehoben werden.. kA aber man sollte einfach nur im Dunkeln besser sehen können und nicht eine Predatorsicht haben.



Das halte ich für nen ganz guten Kompromiss.
Ich find das Teil auch etwas zu stark. Allerdings ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, dass damit übermäßig viele Gegner rumlaufen.
 Klar ist auch, dass jmd. der das Spiel nicht allzu gut kann, mit dem Scope nicht wirklich besser wird.

Edit:
Teilweise herrscht hier ja echt ein toller Umgangston...


----------



## NinjaWursti (18. November 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Es sollte schlicht ein Nachtsichtgerät sein, ohne 'Wärmebildsensor'.
> Wobei das mit Wärmebildsensor auch nicht hinkommt, denn alle vom Spieler gelegten Objekte, wie Minen/Munikiste, sowie Fahrzeuge (auch inaktiv) hervorgehoben werden.. kA aber man sollte einfach nur im Dunkeln besser sehen können und nicht eine Predatorsicht haben.


 Für was bitte brauch ich denn ein Nachtsichtgerät? Es ist nirgens dunkel. Und wie genau wäre denn "im Dunkeln besser sehen können"? Normale Nachtsichtgeräte sind nun mal einfach grün. Und wenn ich mir das so vorstelle, alles grün, auch die Spieler, dann bringt das Ding gleich überhaupt nichts mehr.

Ich finde es eigentlich gut so wie es ist. Die Sicht ist stark eingeschränkt, man sieht nur noch in Form eines Kreises, und es hat keine Vergrösserung. Ist also für Sniper nur bedingt geeignet. Wenns sein muss können sie es ja ändern, dass man nur noch Personen sieht und keine Minen etc. mehr. Wobei die sehen muss ich auch nur wenn ich die Wärmebildkamera an nem Fahrzeug benutze.


----------



## PostalDude83 (18. November 2011)

Trotzdem haben rumliegende (mechanisch funktionierende! wie im Spiel) Minen keine eigene Wärmequelle, somit sollte man die auch nicht sehen können. Das IRNV ist eine Eigenkreation von DICE, und hat nichts annähernd mit der Realität zu tun. Und gegen ein 'einfach nur grünes Bild' hätte ich auch nichts, dann wäre es wenigstens etwas authentischer, nutzen hat es dann halt keinen mehr... easy mode bye bye, was ich besser fände.


----------



## Alexey1978 (18. November 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Trotzdem haben rumliegende (mechanisch funktionierende! wie im Spiel) Minen keine eigene Wärmequelle, somit sollte man die auch nicht sehen können. Das IRNV ist eine Eigenkreation von DICE, und hat nichts annähernd mit der Realität zu tun. Und gegen ein 'einfach nur grünes Bild' hätte ich auch nichts, dann wäre es wenigstens etwas authentischer, nutzen hat es dann halt keinen mehr... easy mode bye bye, was ich besser fände.


 
Minen und Munni- / Sannikisten sind nicht "warm" und sollten daher auch nicht hervorgehoben werden. Das stimmt und da gebe ich Dir Recht, das sollten sie wirklich rausnehmen.

Das IRNV generell rauspatchen oder stark abzuschwächen halte ich aber für Unfug, weil es wie nun schon oft genug beschrieben auch seine Nachteile hat die es wieder in ein Gleichgewicht mit anderen Zielhilfen bringen. Und eine Wärmebildoptik grün und orange zu machen ist vielleicht nicht die beste Wahl aber technisch gesehen funktionieren sie so. Die schwarz/weiße Thermalsicht der Fahrzeuge entspricht recht genau der Realität wie sie in manchem realen Irak-Kriegs-Video auf Youtube zu bewundern ist.


----------



## Alexey1978 (18. November 2011)

@ Doomfreak:

Komm doch mal bitte wieder etwas auf den Teppich, Du wirfst hier Leuten Sachen vor den Kopf und argumentierst mit Hackvorwürfen etc. und das in einer Wortwahl die jenseits von gut und böse ist. Wenn Du nicht halbwegs sachlich argumentieren kannst, dann lass es bitte. Hier die Leute zu beschimpfen und Ihnen "Worte in den Mund zu legen" respektive in deren Posts rein zu dichten die die so nie geschrieben wurden ist schlichtweg falsch.

Wenn Du das IRNV nicht magst ist das Deine Sache und Du kannst es entsprechend mitteilen aber alle die gegen eine Änderung sind so anzumachen geht nicht. Vor allem, da Du ja keine vernünftigen Argumente bringen kannst außer dem vermeindlichen Spielspaß der angeblich flöten geht durch das IRNV und das ist doch arg subjektiv. 

Bemühe Dich also bitte mal um eine vernünftige und respektvolle Wortwahl den anderen gegenüber, vielleicht wirst Du dann auch ernst genommen. Mit Sicherheit wird man aber Deinen Argumenten falls Du noch welche vorbringen möchtest offener gegenüberstehen, wenn Du sie ohne "flames" vorträgst.


----------



## Draikore (18. November 2011)

Ich hab immer Acog, Reflex oder das Kobra als Aufsatz und einmal das IRNV, ich hab mir gedacht cool cool ma gucken wie das ist.

Wie gesagt so auch getan bisschen gegen einen Freund gespielt und ohne Probleme umgeklatscht, dann bin ich wieder auf einen anderen server und hab direkt wieder zu acog reflex oder kobra gewechselt. Ich brauch das Teil nicht wegen mir kann es weg, 

find es eh seltsam das dass teil nachtsicht hat! JEDOCH am helllichten Tag genauso wie in der Nacht wirkt. Ich kenne von anderen Spielen das man ordentlich geblendet wird wenn die Umgebung zu hell ist.

Fazit: Wegen mir kann das Teil weg oder man erstelle Maps wo das Teil 1. Sinn macht 2. auch keine zu krassen Vorteile verspricht. Sprich die Map sollte schon ordentlich dunkel sein und da würden TacLights auch ihre Verwendung finden, da es kein wirkliche dunkle Map gibt. Und ja es wrid sicherlich Leute geben die mit dem IRNV rumrennen, weil se dann endlich was treffen und sich dann cool fühlen und denken sie hätten Skill und dann noch zu meinen damit rum zu prahlen.

Operation Metro ist nicht dunkel.

punkt punkt Ende punkt punkt


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> @ Doomfreak:
> 
> Komm doch mal bitte wieder etwas auf den Teppich, Du wirfst hier Leuten Sachen vor den Kopf und argumentierst mit Hackvorwürfen etc. und das in einer Wortwahl die jenseits von gut und böse ist. Wenn Du nicht halbwegs sachlich argumentieren kannst, dann lass es bitte. Hier die Leute zu beschimpfen und Ihnen "Worte in den Mund zu legen" respektive in deren Posts rein zu dichten die die so nie geschrieben wurden ist schlichtweg falsch.


 
Ich bringe nur überspitzte aber passende Vergleiche. Auch lege ich niemanden etwas in den Mund, ich denke bestenfalls für sie fertig. Ich war es auch nicht, der die ach so heulenden Casuals verfluchte, nur die Möchtegern-Pros welche mit grenzwertigen Mitteln ihre Mitspieler abfarmen möchten. Auch halte ich den Spielspaß für ein mehr als ausreichendes, als im Endeffekt als das einzig wichtige Argument - was hatten denn die IRNV-Befürworter zu bieten, außer dass das Teil nun schon mal da ist, und man sich damit doch bitte arrangieren solle. Eine respektvoll Wortwahl meinerseits wird stattfinden, wenn ich es als gerechtfertigt erachte. Bei Revoluzz3r allerdings wären das Perlen vor die Säue gewesen.

Sonst noch was, über das du mich belehren möchtest?


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

d00m ...

Du stellst dich mit jedem Post weiter ins Abseits. Denen, die dich höflich (!) um etwas Zurückhaltung beten, haust du direkt den nächsten Schwachsinn an den Kopf. 

Ich teile die Meinung von alexey. Wenn du das Teil nicht magst, schön. Dann freu dich, dass es generft wird. Aber um Gottes Willen... beachte deine Wort- und Tonwahl. 
Du beschwerst dich über Pseudo-Pro´s? Toll, was ist an "blabla willst mich über noch was belehren?" so besser? Das impliziert genau das gleiche. "Ich bin besser als du °_O Ich bin voll der Typ unso!112". 

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass du mit mir die nächste Person gefunden haben wirst, die du direkt anfahren kannst. 

Deine "überspitzten Vergleiche", die angeblich passend sein sollen, sind vielleicht in deinen und in ein paar anderen Augen passend. Aber find dich damit ab, dass es Leute gibt, die es nicht so sehen. Hier, ich zum Beispiel. 
Das IRNV wirkt überhaupt nicht wie ein Cheat IRGENDeiner Art. Das würde es tun, würde es die Freund-Feind-Erkennung vereinfachen. Tut es aber nicht. 

Und ja, der Spielspaß IST ein Argument. Aber ist dir aufgefallen, dass du gerade allen anderen versuchst, einzubläuen, was ihnen Spaß zu machen hat und was nicht? Dass du gerade vorschreibst, dass das IRNV allgemein scheiße zu sein hat und es keiner toll finden darf? 
Nein? Dann... viel Spaß noch in deiner kleinen Welt.
Wenn es dir doch aufgefallen sein sollte. Danke! Und nun auf zu einer freundlicheren Diskussion.


PS: Nochmal zur Klarstellung: Ich benutz das IRNV überhaupt gar nicht. Trotzdem stört es mich nicht. Und ich finde auch nicht, dass es generft werden sollte.


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Khaos schrieb:


> d00m ...
> 
> Du stellst dich mit jedem Post weiter ins Abseits.


 
Warum fühlt es sich dann grad so an, als wäre ich der aktuelle Mittelpunkt des Threads?


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Warum fühlt es sich dann grad so an, als wäre ich der aktuelle Mittelpunkt des Threads?


 
Weil du mit deiner relativ unsachlichen Art am meisten auffällst.  
Und weil BKA4Free (Gott sei Dank) nicht so viel schreibt. ^^


----------



## d00mfreak (18. November 2011)

Auf Seite zwei dieses Threads zeigst du ja, dass du in dieser Hinsicht ne weiße Weste hast, vor allem, da dich offensiver Schreibstil nur dann zu stören scheint, wenn er sich gegen deine Meinung richtet. Aber da mir der Thread so langsam zu kindisch wird, verabschiede ich mich jetzt.

Und für Kaos noch was zum Lesen: Bigotterie – Wikipedia


----------



## Khaos (18. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Auf Seite zwei dieses Threads zeigst du ja, dass du in dieser Hinsicht ne weiße Weste hast, vor allem, da dich offensiver Schreibstil nur dann zu stören scheint, wenn er sich gegen deine Meinung richtet. Aber da mir der Thread so langsam zu kindisch wird, verabschiede ich mich jetzt.
> 
> Und für Kaos noch was zum Lesen: Bigotterie – Wikipedia


 
Zeig mir bitte vorher, wo ich behauptet habe, besser zu sein? ^^ 
Ah, kannst du nicht. Stimmt, ich vergaß. 

Und ich weiß, dass ich dich deswegen natürlich nicht auf dein "Fehlverhalten" hinweisen darf, nicht wahr? Ich schlimmer Finger.


----------



## acti0n (18. November 2011)

Spinnen die? Ich liebe IR doch so sehr in BF3


----------



## AlexSZ (18. November 2011)

Zitat:"Welche Anpassungen würden euch einfallen?"
... aus dem Spiel verbannen?


----------



## Servicehans (18. November 2011)

Das ding gehört ganz abgeschafft total overpowered!


----------



## xotoxic242 (18. November 2011)

-Ping anzeigen
-COMONROSE drastisch verbessern
-Hupe im Humvee wieder aktivieren
-Squad System etwas überarbeiten

Das fällt mir auf die schnelle ein.


----------



## Nihiletex (18. November 2011)

Das Visier ist wirklich sehr stark, aber auch nur weil es dafür sorgt das man BF3 auch wirklich "vernünftig" spielen kann.
Es wurde mit den Licht/Blendeffekten übertrieben und die schlechte Hitregistrierung tut dann das übrige. Während man in BC2 oder anderen BF Teilen den Gegner sieht wird man hier oft umgepustet weil jemand eine Taschenlampe auf einen richtet oder weil man den Gegner vor lauter Zeug das durch die Gegend fliegt nur extrem schwer erkennt. Wenn man den Großteil des Spieles damit verbringen will in dunklen Ecken oder Büschen zu hocken ist das sicher toll, für den Rest nicht.
Zusammen mit dem absolut versautem Squadsystem vermindert das Teamspiel.


----------



## zghor (18. November 2011)

Ich finde einfach das IRNV bei Tag nicht funktionieren soll...sondern nur bei Nacht oder im Dunkeln. Eben deswegen heisst das schöne Stück NACHTSICHTgerät....


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2011)

Das CITV in meinem dritten Panzerplatz ist dann aber auch overpowered - damit seh ich auch jeden Gegner^^


----------



## devflash (18. November 2011)

Die einen wollen es so wie es ist behalten, die anderen wollen es ganz verbannt, und andere stört es nicht ob es bleibt oder nicht. 

Die armen Teufel bei DICE! 

Meine persönliche Meinung wär, raus damit, in der ESL ist es btw. auch nicht erlaubt, nur mal nebenbei.


----------



## The_Chosen (18. November 2011)

Mich persönlich stört das Teil überhaupt nicht. Bin auch noch nicht in den Genuss gekommen es zu benutzen, da fehlen mir noch ein paar Punkte. Aber würde sich dadurch meine Spielweise ändern? Nein!
Natürlich ist die Feindaufklärung damit einfacher, aber mir persönlich wäre das zu doof in nem Gebüsch o.ä. zu hocken und darauf zu warten das mein Scope was gelbes anzeigt. Und selbst dann ist das spotten eines Feindes auch nicht zwingend ein Abschuss. Ok, wenn die Handlampe im Visier meint, sie müsse sekundenlang an einer Stelle stehen ist das etwas anderes.
Wenn man sich ein bisschen an die "Grundregeln" eines Infanteristen hält, sind die Chancen länger zu überleben größer.
Es gibt Tage, da ist man gut und es gibt Tage, da kriegt man es nicht gebacken. Und warum sollte ich mich wegen einem miesen K/D Ratio künstlich aufgeilen? Das Game ist auf Fun ausgelegt.

Greetz
The Chosen


----------



## Chaule (19. November 2011)

In dem Beruf, in dem ich arbeite, benutzt man auch Wärmebildkameras, die mit Infrarot arbeiten.
Die Anzeige ist ist allerdings in Grautönen gehalten.
Wenn das IRNV nach dem selben Prinzip arbeiten würde, hätte ich kein Problem damit.


----------



## tDeece (19. November 2011)

Ich oute mich mal als ständiger IRNV-User, werde auch immer mal wieder von anderen Nutzern dieses Aufsatzes weggeputzt - es ist sicherlich sehr stark, aber als unfair oder "zu stark" habe ich es nie empfunden. Die Änderung bzgl. der Tactical Lights hingegen, die befürworte ich ABSOLUT, das nervt wirklich tierisch!


----------



## zghor (19. November 2011)

Dann kommt natürlich die Frage auf, warum zum Teufel mache ich mir Gedanken über mein Outfit auf jeweiligen Map wenn es eh Piepsegal ist weil ich im IRNV Visier leuchte wie ne Weihnachtsdeko...naja...ich finde, wenn es genurft wird ...dann zurecht und vielleicht dann machen die unterschiedlichen Outfits wieder einen Sinn...

So long, zghor


----------



## Joerg2 (19. November 2011)

Also mich störts in keinster Weise. Ich werde sowohl des öfteren damit gekillt, habe aber auch schon ein paar Kills damit gemacht.
Die Frage ist hier auch ob man Hard- oder Softcore spielt. Ich bspw. spiele ausschließlich Hardcore. Wenn man da mit dem Infrarot einfach so drauf halten würde, würd einen das eigene Team ziemlich schnell hassen - bevor man im Hardcore abdrückt sollte man vorher schon mal schauen, ob's Freund oder Feind ist.
Ich würd es so lassen wie's ist. Das Tactical Light hätte ich aber auf jeden Fall in der Killcam ganz weggemacht.  Welchen Sinn soll es haben, dass mir ein Gegner noch nach meinem Tod in die Fre*** leuchtet?


----------



## Egersdorfer (19. November 2011)

tDeece schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal als ständiger IRNV-User, werde auch immer mal wieder von anderen Nutzern dieses Aufsatzes weggeputzt - es ist sicherlich sehr stark, aber als unfair oder "zu stark" habe ich es nie empfunden. Die Änderung bzgl. der Tactical Lights hingegen, die befürworte ich ABSOLUT, das nervt wirklich tierisch!


 
Das klingt sehr nach "hey devs, paper here: nerf scissors, btw. stone is fine."
Komisch, wie Munchkins nie das, was sie selbst ausnutzen, als zu stark empfinden. Schon komisch..


----------



## tDeece (19. November 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr nach "hey devs, paper here: nerf scissors, btw. stone is fine."
> Komisch, wie Munchkins nie das, was sie selbst ausnutzen, als zu stark empfinden. Schon komisch..


 
Ich sagte auch, dass es mich nicht stört wenn ich selbst mehrfach von Gegnern mit dem IRNV weggeputzt werde. Es stört mich also nicht, auch wenn es andere nutzen - und nicht nur ich. Fazit: IRNV ist sehr stark und passt trotzdem so ganz gut ins Game. Wo ist das komisch...?


----------



## krovvy (19. November 2011)

euch stört es alle nicht, weil ihr diesen scope selbst nutzt. aber gegenüber denjenigen die es nicht haben/nutzen ist es extrem unfair. warum, muss ich ja nicht erwähnen.


----------



## Jones (20. November 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt nicht alle Kommentare gelesen, somit verzeiht bitte, wenn ich hier etwas wiederhole.
Ich nutze das IRNV Visier selber, was mich persönlich erfreut, weil es die Sache ansich, Gegner zu Identifizieren ernorm erleichtert. Aber ehrlich gesagt, habe ich es nur ausgewählt, weil mich die Benachteiligung durch andere Spieler die es ebenfalls benutzen stark gestört hat. 
Ich bin durchaus dafür das Visier im Spiel zu lassen, allerdings sollte die Sicht eingeschränkt werden, wie z.B. im Film Predator (hier sehen die Ausserirdischen ja auch im Infarrotbereich, also Wärme / genannt Thermografie). Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, das Visier nur auf Karten zugänglich zu machen, die in der Nacht spielen (hat mir bei BFBC2 eigentlich ganz gut gefallen). Wie dass realisiert werden sollte, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber es wäre eine Möglichkeit, denke ich, beide Parteien (Pro und Contra) zufrieden zu stellen. Eine letzte Möglichkeit wäre, in Kombintion mit einem angepassten Sichtfeld durch das Visier, eine Art Thermopanzerung für Infantrie zu implementieren. (Gibt es ja auch für Fahrzeuge).

Grüße Jones


----------



## Sylabeth (20. November 2011)

Ich find die komische Babyleuchte viel nerviger ^^


----------



## TheVoodoo (21. November 2011)

Also ich finde das IRNV durchaus störend. Ich werde selten von jemandem gekillt, der es nicht montiert hat. Da spielt man ein Spiel mit hammer Grafik und dann wird es balancetechnisch auf 3 Farbabstufungen reduziert. Entweder man restriktiert es auf Scharfschützengewehre und macht ein 8-10x Scope draus und verkleinert den Blickbereich des Scopes (ist denke ich das kleinere Übel als momentan, wo jeder damit rumrennt) oder man beschränkt die Sichtweite durch starke Interferenzen und reduziert dennoch den Blickbereich.


----------



## flash6460 (1. Dezember 2011)

was ist daran störend ich finde es gut! Bei modern warfar 2 gab es auch so was ähnliches nur waren da die gegner weiss  und sie konnten es wegschalten das man sie nicht weiss sieht das könnten sie ja auch machen oder nicht?Aber das größte was mich stört ist das ich 18 visiere bekomme und das nur bei einer Waffe sie hätten es gleich machen sollen wie beim 2 Battlefield  sie sollten besser dagegen was machen und nicht bei solche kleinigkeiten änderungen machen! Habe es gestern nach der Aktualisierung  getestet und finde es scheisse  macht mir keinen spass mehr!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab fast 100 Stunden gespielt, aber so ein Ding noch nie benutzt - hab ich etwa was verpasst?


----------



## maloukian (5. Dezember 2011)

Sorry für die verspätete Reaktion... Hättest du mich zitiert, hätte ich ne Mail bekommen^^

Ich habe kein Problem mit der Recon-Klasse an sich, sondern wie sie oft (gefühlt: meistens) eingesetzt wird. Aufklärung ist ja ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Taktik. Ich brauch mich jetzt auch nicht großartig drüber auslassen, es gab bestimmt schon zig Diskussionen dazu im Forum... Daher nur kurz: Aufklärung ist sinnvoll, genau wie Deckung durch Sniper beim Vorrücken - die ganze Runde auf einem Spot zu sitzen um Frags abzusahnen dagegen nicht. War vielleicht doof formuliert von mir, es ging mir um Camper im Allgemeinen, was halt oft Recons sind.


----------

